# Wanting a barn owl!



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

So I have been volunteering with Owls which is a dream and I am finally feeling confident enough with them that I want to own my own. I was wondering if there are any care sheets on how to look after them, including weights and flying. All I can find on google are pages of people trying to put people off buying them. I wont be getting one from a bad breeder thats for sure and I am wanting to hand raise it. I certainly know they are a lot of work and I will be getting advice from the guy who I work for. Just wanted some peoples advice who has them. Thanks!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

get yourself a good book, 'understanding owls' by jemima parry-jones is my bible lol. it talks you from everything from building an avairy to getting a chick to training, i'd really reccomend it.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Would agree with the above. No such thing as a 'barn owl caresheet' - They take much more work than your average bird. And it's impossible for somebody to give a suitable set weight without working with the bird.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

as the above posters said, there is no caresheet on barn owls. the JPJ book is the most detailed on owls available, she also wrote one called 'the really usefull owl guide' however this is hard to find and is not as detailed as understanding owls.

it would also be worth getting some other falconry books for reference aswell, though very few cover owl training in much detail. they do come in handy for further reading, different viewpoints and so on.

without wishing to sound uptight (that is not my intention) theres a good reason why a google search revels page after page of people trying to put beginners off barn owls. far far too many suffer at the hands of inexperienced people every year. there low price means there far to accessible to people who want to buy a fluffy chick not realising they grow into birds that can do some damage when they want. 

put bluntly: yes there stunning, but there also grouchy, messy, do naff all during the daylight hours if they can help it (so dont look particularly good in an aviary) and can be absolute nightmares to train. there also very easy to kill through bad weight management, you cannot afford mistakes with something so small.

what you have to weigh up is: are you willing to put up with all of the above? and can you put up with all that for the potential 30 years the bird can live for? if the answer is yes, then put your hours in, find a good breeder and welcome to the barnie club :2thumb: however if any of the above makes you think twice or if you think 'it wont happen to me, mine will be different' then, for the birds sake, wait a bit longer, do some more volunteer work and think again in a few months time.

this is not me trying to be all 'beginner basher', but you asked for advice from owners and thats my advice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> without wishing to sound uptight (that is not my intention) theres a good reason why a google search revels page after page of people trying to put beginners off barn owls. far far too many suffer at the hands of inexperienced people every year. there low price means there far to accessible to people who want to buy a fluffy chick not realising they grow into birds that can do some damage when they want. .


This is so very true! :2thumb:

Our wildlife sanctuary has a large aviary full of dumped captive bred barn owls from owners who thought it was a good idea at the time!


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

I am so much more experienced now! Can't believe I even wanted one before I knew as much as I do now. The guy I am working for is letting me look after a Barn Owl over winter with his guided help and then I can see if I really do want one.
I was looking after his EEO, Little Owl and Tawny for a night last weekend and enjoyed it very much. I now understand the weights at least!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What a very sensible thing to do! :2thumb:

I wish everyone who wanted a bird of prey got *all *the necessary experience, including actually being responsible for one, before they rushed out and got one!


----------

